
Google’s Hypocrisy Exposed - kareemm
http://www.affhelper.com/googles-hypocrisy-exposed/
======
eli
_"Sure I did use some SEO services over the years a few times for testing
purposes"_ Hmmm...

------
davewicket
lol

~~~
_dark_matter_
Oh my dear jesus. He used LOL 6 times in this post, I had to stop reading
after the third.

